# Move to Berlin



## fernandovalente (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey,

I'm going to move to Berlin in next month and I will probably stay there for 90 days(that's all I can stay as a tourist). Then I will move to another country in Europe(I haven't decided which one yet). 

Do you guys think 1k euros a month(that's what I make a month as a freelancer programmer, sometimes I make more) would be enough to live there?

Which hoods are good to live? I really like places where there are good public transportation, safety, stores and restaurants and 24 hour places.

A friend of mine told me about the Wohngemeinschaft. Does anyone know where I can find a place like that to live?

What are the good places to get to know people? Places to go shopping? Places to go out at night? BTW, I want to make local friends too, not only other expats.

Is there anything else I should know?

Thanks!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Note that after 90 days you will need to move out of the Schengen area (for example to the UK). You can't just hop the border into France or Italy.

Note also that depending on who you talk to, working remotely while living as a tourist could be considered illegal. It is however completely undetectable and tons of people do it, so I wouldn't worry.

1000/month would be doable but tight, depending on your living circumstances. Your best bet for 90 days would be to take over someone's room in a shared flat (a WG) while they are away. Look in the usual places - Craigslist, Kijiji, Zweite Hand. You may also discover that some ads or listings are in German only, not English. Be aware that agencies will charge a commission. 

Local friends depend on the circumstances. If you don't speak German and are leaving in three months, there's not much incentive for locals to invest in a relationship, particularly given the constant flow of expats coming and going. But in general Berlin is a fun, friendly place. 

The rest of your questions would require a lengthy essay. If you go, you'll figure it out.


----------



## fernandovalente (Jun 25, 2013)

Nononymous said:


> Note that after 90 days you will need to move out of the Schengen area (for example to the UK). You can't just hop the border into France or Italy.
> 
> Note also that depending on who you talk to, working remotely while living as a tourist could be considered illegal. It is however completely undetectable and tons of people do it, so I wouldn't worry.
> 
> ...


UK and Ireland are out of the Schengen area according to Wikipedia and to me they seem like a good choice. Not to mention that there's the eastern part of Europe(which I want to stay away from, unless I have no other choice).


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If your budget is 1000 euro/month, you might find Eastern Europe a better bet than the UK.

Also, presumably, you need a place with good internet connections and either a landline or cheap mobile if you're dealing with clients back home or elsewhere.


----------



## fernandovalente (Jun 25, 2013)

Nononymous said:


> If your budget is 1000 euro/month, you might find Eastern Europe a better bet than the UK.


I know that. I want to increase this budget. I've heard Ireland is cheaper than the UK, is it true?

Do you know how long I have to stay out of the Schengen zone before I can come back and stay more 90 days?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

fernandovalente said:


> I know that. I want to increase this budget. I've heard Ireland is cheaper than the UK, is it true?
> 
> Do you know how long I have to stay out of the Schengen zone before I can come back and stay more 90 days?


I believe it's another 90 days. Look around, there's a ton of info available on this. You can go back and forth, 90 days in, 90 days out, but if you're not getting passport stamps it's difficult to prove, so can land you in difficulties.


----------



## songdae (May 30, 2013)

for berlin, wg-gesucht(dot)de is a good website for finding rooms in a shared flat, also short time. good luck!


----------

